# Puppy Hope is home!!!



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

I picked little hope up Thursday morning... a long 2 hour journey on my own with her crying in the travel crate was hard!!

All four children and hubby instantly fell in love with her... and I must say I couldn't wish for a better dog (so far!!  ) We crated her last night and had already decided to go cold turkey, 20 mins of crying... then not a peep... I woke her at 6am whereby she went straight out and did the biggest wee ever 

I am not holding my breath tonight however... am preparing myself for a worst night as she was clearly shattered after her journey and introduction to the kids and new home... wish us luck 

Anyway enough with me wittering... and to the important part of the photos! fingers crossed they download ok! Will put another update soon xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby!!! congrats...and hoping for a quiet and tuckered out puppy!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwwww she's lovely and glad she is being so well behaved and fingers crossed it lasts!!!

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh I just love her! Congratulations on your beautiful new puppy 


Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy! She's gorgeous  Glag she's been good for you so far, hope it continues  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope is gorgeous


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous little Hope, I can see why everyone has fallen in love on first sight. Hope you get a good night from her but even if you don't they do soon settle down.
Congratulatios on your new addition!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

she is beautiful....
have lots of fun with her....she will give you lots of love.xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow that 1st pic is great - very 'Venture' like! She looks so soft. Looking forward to further pics.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! She is just so adorable... Just keep having to tell myself this can't last as she is too good to be true  sure she is lulling me into a false sense of security  xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

She is such a little cutiepie, no wonder you're all smitten


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think she will be fine tonight. I have a feeling she showing to be everything you need x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

JR1 said:


> I think she will be fine tonight. I have a feeling she showing to be everything you need x


Thank you, I really hope your right :ilmc:


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Hope is so cute!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations! She is a beauty.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg Hope is GORGEOUS  I hope when she's older we can meet up, you're very close to us (we're in Gorton South near Levenshume  ).


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Hope is so beautiful,i'm sure she will be a good little girl for her new mum. Such a dear little face.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a beautiful little baby you have there! She is gorgeous! We had an amazing first night with Scarlett too and so I prepared myself for no sleep after that because it went so well, but she has been a great sleeper since we got her - so you could get lucky too! Once in a while she gets up in the middle of the night to go outside, but she lets us know she needs to go, we take her out, and then she goes back to sleep. Best of luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats great she has settled in so well. Heres hoping she is the exact same tonight.


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your messages...

I think we have been sent a puppy from heaven!! Put her in crate at 11pm last night, cried for 10 mins... Ben then woke at 5:30am with a hypo which disturbed Hope... Waited for a lul in the whimpering and quickly toiletted her... She did a huge wee and poo on command outside!! Then discovered her crate was totally clean and dry!!!

Since we have been out in the car (whined for10 mins in car crate but then slept), carried her around pets at home in an old changing bag, and all around currys/comet (trying to find a small freezer so we can get her on NI) back to the car (after saying hello and having fusses of lots of shoppers!!) whereby she settled straight down to sleep in the car crate!! We were out for 3.5 hours with no accidents and no stress!! Straight outside when we got home and toileted on command again!

I am shocked how quickly she learns!! Just hoping she may eat a bit better on NI as sheis not too fussed with the royal canin mini junior the breeder was feeding her! Fussy poos :roll: 

Waiting for someone to pinch me and wake me up  xx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Rufini said:


> omg Hope is GORGEOUS  I hope when she's older we can meet up, you're very close to us (we're in Gorton South near Levenshume  ).


Hi Ruth, thank you xx I am planning to come on NW meets once Hope is fully inoculated, so fingers crossed we will meet in the future  xx


----------



## Crazy (Jan 6, 2012)

Hope is just gorgeous!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

NellyBean said:


> Hi Ruth, thank you xx I am planning to come on NW meets once Hope is fully inoculated, so fingers crossed we will meet in the future  xx


YEAH! sounds good  We try and meet each month, it's a great way to let the crazy 'Poos run about and play! They all get on so well


----------

